# Cost of demolishing 3-bed bungalow?



## babydays (28 Sep 2010)

Given there's a rough industry estimate for the cost of building (E100 sq ft) is there also one for demolishing a house? 

Interested in a site that has a half-built 3-bed house (blockwork in but roof not on) which would need demolishing first.....


----------



## RKQ (28 Sep 2010)

Is there nothing of the existing house that can be saved? 

I'm not aware of a price or rate as such. It could be worked out as Hi Max + Driver by number of days required to demolish house & load rubble into trailers to be removed off site.

Digging up existing foundations would incurr a similar cost. Some Council might insist in all rubble being crushed on site by machine and filling re-used where possible.

ChecK with your Council, you may need permission as technically a newly built house, to wallplate level could be consider as a "Substancially complete dwelling". Such a dwelling could then be considered Habital and require permission to demolish. Worth a phonecall be L.A to be 100% clear.

Get at least 3 written quotes from 3 local Groundworks Contractors.


----------



## Towger (29 Sep 2010)

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=110449&highlight=house+rebuilnd+in+clearing+cost


----------



## onq (29 Sep 2010)

babydays said:


> Given there's a rough industry estimate for the cost of building (E100 sq ft) is there also one for demolishing a house?
> 
> Interested in a site that has a half-built 3-bed house (blockwork in but roof not on) which would need demolishing first.....



+1 what RKQ has said about needing permission and I also note the following; -

Normally such demolitions are done within the context of a new development.
Cost will depend on several factors including;


restriction on working hours - noise, dust nuisance and neighbours etc.
total amount of tonnage to be moved - number of trucks required
existing contruction details - difficulty of breaking it up
requirement for segregation of building wastes on site
difficulty of site access both to and onto the site
working conditions on site - soft gronud etc
Somewhere in the region of €20,000 might clear a small site to ground floor slab level, but might not remove the slab, the foundations or the manholes and services, 
Removal of substructures is heavier breaking up /removal work over and above superstructure demolition and will tend to more hazardous conditions on site.

ONQ.

 [broken link removed]

 All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon                 as a defence or support - in and of itself - should  legal        action    be      taken.
 Competent legal and building professionals should be asked to advise in                 Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the         matters    at      hand.


----------



## babydays (30 Sep 2010)

Thanks for the replies.
I've homework to do!


----------

